# Läuft ISPConfig 3.0 auch mit OpenVZ?



## rawe28 (1. Jan. 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich hoffe, daß ihr alle einen guten Rutsch gehabt habt.
Bei uns ging´s ganz gut.

Eine Frage hab ich :

Läuft ISPConfig 3.0 auch mit OpenVZ?
Wäre schön.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Till (2. Jan. 2009)

Ja natürlich. Warzum sollte es denn nicht damit laufen?


----------



## rawe28 (2. Jan. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Ja natürlich. Warzum sollte es denn nicht damit laufen?


Weil in der Beschreibung nur etwas von der kostenlosen WM Software steht.
Ich wollte nur sicher gehen.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Till (2. Jan. 2009)

das Bezieht sich aber auf ein von uns bereitgestelltes vmware image und nicht auf ISPConfig 3 selbst.


----------



## rawe28 (2. Jan. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> das Bezieht sich aber auf ein von uns bereitgestelltes vmware image und nicht auf ISPConfig 3 selbst.


Danke Dir.

Gib es irgendwelche schon bekannten Probleme unter Debian-etch?

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Till (3. Jan. 2009)

Alle Bekannten Probleme stehen im Bugtracker:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/


----------



## rawe28 (3. Jan. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Alle Bekannten Probleme stehen im Bugtracker:
> 
> http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/


Okay. danke. Hab es mir angesehen.Scheint ja nichts wesentliches zu sein.

Was mir aber jetzt noch nicht klar ist:
Kann ich OpenVz Und ISPConfig nebeneinander auf der HWN installieren, oder muß ich, wie vorher, erst eine VM in OpenVz erstellen, in die ich dann ISPConfig installiere?

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Till (3. Jan. 2009)

ISPConfig muss in die VM. Von außen kann es die Dienste der VM ja nicht managen.


----------



## rawe28 (3. Jan. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> ISPConfig muss in die VM. Von außen kann es die Dienste der VM ja nicht managen.


Allright, danke

Gruß

Ralph


----------

